# MT4 Money Manager



## Dantepuma (28 January 2013)

Hi,
We developed a totally free (mt4) money management script, which calculates the risk, the stop loss value and adjusts the position size automatically for each trade. 

How to use the FREE MT4 Money Manager:


----------

